# Central pneumatic air sander



## mikeber (Jan 17, 2016)

I was very intrigued by pneumatic ROS. Apperently they are smaller, less bulky and smoother in their performance. Companies that manufacture both electric and pneumatic sanders charge more for the electric tool. 
However, two problems make these tools less than ideal. 
1) Dust collection. Sanding generates the nestiest dust that sets on everything and while the electric tools come with dust collection, most air pressured ROS don't. (I heard of only one model that does).
2) The compressor. The electric version consumes anywhere between 1/3 -1/2 HP. But the air pressured requires a compressor of roughly 40-60 gal and 7HP (the size of the space shuttle…)


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

That's an interesting little sander. Looks like a right angle die grinder with a different type of head. Is it a gear reducer? I've use sanding discs in a right angle die grinder for metal work and they spin at insane rpm and are a bit difficult to control.

Pneumatic sanders seem to be prevalent in commercial shops, where service air is abundant. My understanding is that they have a lot more power, remove material faster, and don't burn out.

The only two commercial furniture shops I've seen both used pneumatic sanders exclusively.


----------

